# Loomis #1448 Blank and guide set for sale



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Purchased this with the intent of building yet another rod. I've decided that I do not need another surf rod.  

It is new blank with warranty cards, etc, the guide set is Fuji hi-frame guide set . 

I'll sell the set for $ 200 plus the shipping.


----------



## Sandpiper62 (Oct 13, 2020)

Is this still for sale?


----------

